# Hawaiian Vension Jerky



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

gonna try something different ... sounds good 

1 lb sliced vension / beef
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground ginger
1 TB brown sugar
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup pineapple 
1/4 cup soy sauce

got it marinating


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bet that will be good! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks good surf. Iffen it's got pineapple in it, it's gotta be good. I will try that. Let us know how it turns out. Especially the red pepper taste which I ain't crazy about.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you could also leave that out ... I did switch from plain salt to Mortons Tender Quick 1 TB to a lb ... it's going to hit the dehydrater tomorrow afternoon


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it's in the dehydrator now ...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Hurry up. Get it out and report.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn Yummy ... not hot at all with the amount of pepper used ...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can ya taste the pineapple? Might try it...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just a tad ... it's not overpowering for sure ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just put the second batch in ... had a little over 3/4 lb first run and should be about that again ... worked out perfect ... filled the dehydrator perfectly ... now I've got something to munch on next week in early Muzzleloader season


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Meant to ask how long you marinated it?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And do you use the crushed kind or just the juice?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just the juice ... we have the food saver canisters ... so I vacuum it in there while it marinates ...

first batch sat a day the second was 2 days in the fridge


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks surf. Your post on stoneware was dead on. The wife uses it all the time. Kinda funny how folks are just discovering something that was around for probably 1000's of years before cast iron came along several hundred years ago. And all before teflon. Let us know which had the best flavor, 1 or 2 day batch.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the stoneware makes the best chocolate chip cookies


----------

